# Small business Facebook pages



## MaitriBB (Jan 28, 2013)

http://www.marketinggum.com/what-you-cannot-do-on-facebook-page-admins-read-these-rules/

If you have a small business Facebook page, and run promotions on it, please review the above article.

I am on several soapers' FB feeds and have seen them doing promotions using number of 'likes' or comments, and that can get your page yanked.  Please be aware!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow, I didn't know.  I see many local businesses in my area doing those promos.  Hope they don't get shut down because social media helps them a bunch!


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 28, 2013)

Agreed, I think it's a dumb restriction but .. Meh.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 28, 2013)

I love that you "Meh".  People look at me crazy for using that :crazy:


----------



## Kersten (Jan 28, 2013)

You can do promos that use "fan baiting", but you have to run them through a 3rd party per facebook regs. I use offerpop http://www.offerpop.com/. They allow you to restrict promo entries to only those who have liked your page. The first promo is free and after that the fee is based on how many likes you have....it is relatively inexpensive unless you have a very large number of likes already.


----------



## Crocoturtle (Jan 28, 2013)

Good to know. I have a drawing planned for Friday. I'm in for a pound already so I guess I'll carry it out. I know for next time.


----------



## Genny (Jan 28, 2013)

Interesting. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------

